# Hen's Tooth Distortion Mockup Pedal - Coming Soon!



## music6000 (Jul 11, 2022)

Why the Name?, Try & Find One!!!








						Hen's Tooth Distortion - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Ibanez SK-10 Visual Super Product




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## music6000 (Jul 11, 2022)

Why the Name?, Try & Find One!!!








						Hen's Tooth Distortion - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Ibanez SK-10 Visual Super Product




					www.pedalpcb.com
				












						Ibanez SK10 Visual Super Product Sound From USA | Reverb
					

Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




					reverb.com


----------



## jesuscrisp (Jul 17, 2022)

It's so stupid since it's basically "just" a FatCat, but damn if I don't feel like I'd need one...


----------

